# Psychisch welzijn > Geestelijke gezondheid >  Problemen met vriend + ouders

## dancing_queen

Hallo allemaal,

Ik ben een meisje van 18 jaar.
Ik heb sinds 1 jaar een vaste vriend, waar ik echt heel gelukkig mee ben.
We hebben ook onze problemen natuurlijk, maar dat is in elke relatie!

Mijn ouders die mogen hem niet  :Frown: 
ze willen niet dat ik met hem omga, omdat hij volgens hun slecht voor mij is!
Als ik bij hem geweest ben, en ik kom thuis, dan zijn me ouders kwaad op me..
ze negeren me, praten amper tegen me, en reageren heel bot!
Ik voel me echt heel schuldig, want ik wil me ouders niet kwetsen.

Voordat ik mijn vriend had, was de band tussen mijn ouders heel sterk, maar dat is nu allemaal verandert!

Ik weet nu niet wat ik moet doen??  :Frown: 
Ik wil zo graag gewoon naar mijn vriend toe, maar ik wil ook me ouders niet kwetsen..
Hebben jullie misschien advies voor me?

Groetjes Dancing_Queen

----------


## Déylanna

Hoi Dancing queen

Ik moet je zeggen dat je wel in een héél lastige situatie zit.
Je hebt al een jaar een relatie met een jongen en je ouders mogen hem niet.
Ik snap héél goed dat je je ouders niet wil kwetsen maar dat je tegerlijkertijd wel gewoon met je vriend wil blijven omgaan.
Weet je misschien waarom je ouders jou vriend niet mogen?
Als je dat niet weet dan is het misschien verstandig om het eens aan ze te vragen.Ouders willen immers altijd het beste voor hun kind, maar misschien hebben ze wel een hele goede reden waarom ze jou vriend niet accepteren.
Praat met je ouders en laat je ze weten dat je van hem houdt en dat je graag zou willen weten waarom ze hem niet mogen.
Wie weet wat er uit komt.... :Wink: 

Liefs
Déylanna

----------


## meiss

hee dancing queen,

Deylanna heeft gelijk.
Je moet gewoon een keer met je ouders gaan praten om te vragen waarom zij denken/vinden dat jou vriendje slecht voor jou is.
En natuurlijk, je ouders hebben het beste met je voor en geven ontzettend veel om jou. (ik weet niet precies hoe oud je bent) maar ik neem aan dat je oud genoeg bent om nu toch wel zelfstandig te kunnen kiezen wat goed en slecht voor je is.
En al zou hij slecht zijn, is het misschien ook beter als je dat zelf ondervind, daar leer je weer van.
Maar ik neem aan dat je vriendje een fantastische vent is, die ontzettend lief voor je is..want als ik je verhaal zo lees, krijg ik het gevoel dat je je vriend gewoon echt ontzettend leuk vind, en stapelverliefd!
en dat gevoel is prachtig! dat moet je houden!
Maar je kan zelf wel kiezen wat goed en fout is voor je, je bent oud genoeg!
En ik vind het best lullig, dat je ouders hun boosheid op jou af gaan reageren omdat jij bij je vriend bent langsgeweest.
Dat vind ik wel lullig, ze kunnen daar ook gewoon over praten met jou.
Jij kiest toch je vriendje uit? niet je ouders!
dan lijkt het net op uithuwelijken!
en als jou vriendje jou het gevoel geeft, dat jij echt perfect bent, en jij hem doet stralen als hij je ziet, en er gewoon een vonk overspringt, dan is er toch niks aan de hand?
Tuurlijk wil je je ouders niet kwetsen, maar ik denk dat toen jou ouders klein waren.. en zij verliefd waren op iemand, zij zich ook niet uit het veld lieten slaan omdat hun ouders zeiden dat dat meisje of die jongen slecht zou zijn voor hun.
Dat kan jij zelf wel uitmaken of dat wel of niet zo is vind ik.

Praat erover met je ouders, wat hun dwars zit, en waarom ze zo denken over jou vriend.
Ik zou graag je verhaal weer horen over hoe dat gegaan is!

Veel succes!

x Meiss

----------


## John_Swain

Ik vind altijd ga op je gevoel af.
Zoals Deylanna al zei, ouders willen altijd het beste voor hun kind.
En tjah dat kan soms nogal eens verkeert en rot overkomen bij het kind.
Geloof me ik weet er alles van! Mijn vriendin die kan niet met mijn ouders en de ouders van mijn vriendin zijn niet blij met mij. Maar ja fuck hun. Het draait om mij en mijn vriendin niet om hun. Als hun het er niet mee eens zijn tjah pech dan. Jij moet ermee verder.
En ja mochten je ouders je willen behoeden is dat alleen maar goed en het kan ook zeker geen kwaad om gewoon wel te blijven luisteren naar je ouders.
Maar uiteindelijk ben jij de gene die verder moet met dit persoon. Voel je je gelukkig?
Ok! nou dan moeten ze het maar accepteren of ze het leuk vinden of niet.
In het leven zijn leuke dingen maar ook minder leuke dingen, dat geld voor iedereen, ook dus voor je ouders...
En ben je bang ze te kwetsen?
Begrijpelijk. Maar het is wel van belang dat je ze duidelijk moet maken dat je je gelukkig voelt met dit persoon. En dat niet alleen je ouders zich moeten aanpassen, je vriend zal dit waarschijnlijk alang met velen malen geprobeerd hebben.

Dus gewoon doen.
Loopt heus wel los.
ik ga nu ook om met de ouders van mijn vriendin alsof het mijn ouders zijn.
Maar ach daar heb ik zo mijn reden ook voor dat ik dit doe  :Wink:

----------

